# Joint compound on brass fittings for natural gas?



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Use pipe dope for non-flared fitting. Flared fittings need nothing.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd use pipe dope on all black pipe connections. Make sure you use the one that is specifically for gas.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Flare fittings are machined and need no joint compound on them.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

majakdragon said:


> Flare fittings are machined and need no joint compound on them.


 

This is correct... It just gives me that warm fuzzy feeling to use it on flared fittings


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Gives me the warm fuzzies too. Just remember that on compression and flared fittings the threads are NOT what causes the gas/water tight seal. On compression it is the ferrule and on the flared fitting it is the mating surfaces themselves. The use of the pipe dope on ferrules and mating surfaces doesnt hurt and well I love those warm fuzzies.


----------

